# Cal Arts MFA -Film Directing 2015



## bblens88 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello All!

It seems that a Cal Arts MFA Film Directing thread hasn't been made yet. I was pleased to know I was accepted into their program and am highly considering on going there, but have a few things to consider.

It initially wasn't my first choice, but my old professor assured me these things sort themselves for the best fit. And the more I think of it...I am really excited to have it as an option.

The film directing program is a bit different from the film/video program in terms of overall curriculum, but there seems to be some similar courses.

Nonetheless, anyone else considering in going/been accepted? I have no idea what to think of the school's feel, as I never visited and from the east coast. But I am possibly planning some time to check the campus out a bit later this spring to check it out.

And also for any east coast folks, I was sent an April 8th meet up with the recruiting officer in Manhattan. Let me know if you go, it would be great to meet up!

All the best!


----------



## redbeatfish (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi @bblens88, I was sure somebody would jump in here but I guess not. 
I attended the campus tour and interview day in March, and it was really enjoyable. First off, the faculty was extremely friendly and welcoming, and our interviews really stretched on because they had read and reviewed our portfolios with specific questions about our statements, etc., which said so much to me about how invested they are in the students. The campus itself is small but pretty, but it isn't in LA proper--it's about a half hour drive. Weather was fantastic as you can imagine, in southern CA.
After watching the student work, I would say that the program is definitely geared towards concept, experimentation, and personal voice over say, an industry type of technical school. There were shorts that were shot on VHS alongside ones on film, so it definitely varied according to personal taste. They said everyone works on everyone else's projects. The screenwriting class I've heard is awesome, and acting and theater directing classes are mandatory. 
Equipment wise, they had a few editing rooms, an equipment cage, and one soundstage. Since all the other art students are on campus, there's a lot of interaction between the music and fine art students also.
They have an exchange program between La Femis in Paris, and also the film school in Berlin--the name escapes me right now but it has a stellar reputation--so that's kind of a unique point. 
They also said they don't offer any funding to anyone... so for me that was something to think about. I believe the work does get screened at their gallery downtown, so it's not totally out of the hub of LA.

I don't think I will personally be attending because it's a three year program, and I'm not sure that I can swing that financially. So that's pretty much what I gathered... let me know if you had any specific questions but this was my overall impression.


----------



## bblens88 (Apr 1, 2015)

redbeatfish said:


> Hi @bblens88, I was sure somebody would jump in here but I guess not.
> I attended the campus tour and interview day in March, and it was really enjoyable. First off, the faculty was extremely friendly and welcoming, and our interviews really stretched on because they had read and reviewed our portfolios with specific questions about our statements, etc., which said so much to me about how invested they are in the students. The campus itself is small but pretty, but it isn't in LA proper--it's about a half hour drive. Weather was fantastic as you can imagine, in southern CA.
> After watching the student work, I would say that the program is definitely geared towards concept, experimentation, and personal voice over say, an industry type of technical school. There were shorts that were shot on VHS alongside ones on film, so it definitely varied according to personal taste. They said everyone works on everyone else's projects. The screenwriting class I've heard is awesome, and acting and theater directing classes are mandatory.
> Equipment wise, they had a few editing rooms, an equipment cage, and one soundstage. Since all the other art students are on campus, there's a lot of interaction between the music and fine art students also.
> ...



Hey @redbeatfish . Thanks so much for your response! Same, but am glad that someone finally responded, lol. I just sent you a private message.


----------

